# Quality of Shetland and Mini's now Days!



## JWC sr. (Jan 8, 2015)

I had some spare time with all this terrible weather here lately and stated going thru the Industry magazines and then going to the studbook to look at pedigrees. To my eye people have upgraded the quality of the Mini's and Shetland horses I am seeing and should be really proud of the jobs most of you folks are doing.






The comparison of the quality horses being advertised in the current issues as compared to the ones of just 10 years ago was amazing to me. Very pleasing to the eye, good movement and overall better conformation for the most part.





Then thinking back to what we all saw in person at Congress, World and AMHR Nationals. I am proud to be part of an industry/hobby that has done so much in such a short period of time. I am really looking forward this coming year's show circuit, it is going to be a lot of fun to say the least!!!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 15, 2015)

I opened this thread a little tentatively. My 32" mare is shetland bred, but registered BMHS (British miniature horse) because of her height. But she has a very pretty head so i don't think she is typical sheltand. Shes not the perfect example of a horse/shetland/pony but shes not the worst.

Not the best photo but shes trying her heart out lol


----------



## JWC sr. (Jan 16, 2015)

She is a cute little girl isn't she, there is a place for all of the different types within the registry in my opinion and each will excel at different things. To each his own and good luck with them.





I personally love going to ASPC Congress and watching the different types. I love my classic and foundation certified horses, but sure to enjoy watching the moderns move for example. Even though I do not own any. LOL





Thanks for the picture and the post!!


----------

